# Blepharopsis mendicas eye at 5:1



## macro junkie (Jul 20, 2008)

Uncropped


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 21, 2008)

great pic, and also weird lol


----------



## mrblue (Jul 21, 2008)

this photo makes me think of the phrase "the more you know, the more you realise how little you know". or maybe of that fable with the dog, the bone and the lake/river.

you have posted pictures of this mantis (and its eye) before, and i didn't think too much of the infected/damaged bit of the eye. but now that you have posted it in alot more detail, i see how interesting it looks and i suddenly want to see it in even more detail! if i had seen it with my own eyes i would not be so curious. kind of frustrating as i know it would be hard to get even more detailed pics as your rig is pretty tip top. i would love to be able to see a pic of about 100 ommatidia filling the whole frame. maybe in a few years (or with a microscope or something!) :blink:


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 21, 2008)

mrblue said:


> this photo makes me think of the phrase "the more you know, the more you realise how little you know". or maybe of that fable with the dog, the bone and the lake/river. you have posted pictures of this mantis (and its eye) before, and i didn't think too much of the infected/damaged bit of the eye. but now that you have posted it in alot more detail, i see how interesting it looks and i suddenly want to see it in even more detail! if i had seen it with my own eyes i would not be so curious. kind of frustrating as i know it would be hard to get even more detailed pics as your rig is pretty tip top. i would love to be able to see a pic of about 100 ommatidia filling the whole frame. maybe in a few years (or with a microscope or something!) :blink:


i can go to 10:! life size(2x the mag im getting now) if i could afford a 2x teleconverter...i can crop for you if u like but the detail wont be as good..i need the canon 2x tele converter..il buy it when i can afford it.

the damaged eye.i dont get why its like that..it was like it from L4 and even after all them sheds its still like that..


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the eye looks cooler infected. B)


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 21, 2008)

mrblue said:


> this photo makes me think of the phrase "the more you know, the more you realise how little you know". or maybe of that fable with the dog, the bone and the lake/river. you have posted pictures of this mantis (and its eye) before, and i didn't think too much of the infected/damaged bit of the eye. but now that you have posted it in alot more detail, i see how interesting it looks and i suddenly want to see it in even more detail! if i had seen it with my own eyes i would not be so curious. kind of frustrating as i know it would be hard to get even more detailed pics as your rig is pretty tip top. i would love to be able to see a pic of about 100 ommatidia filling the whole frame. maybe in a few years (or with a microscope or something!) :blink:


here u go..i cropped it..so i lost tones of detail..i need the 2x tele converter.i can get this mag and lots of detail then


----------



## mrblue (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for that. the damaged bit looks amazing, kind of like when you see pictures of the bottom of the ocean. or maybe even some species of coral.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 21, 2008)

mrblue said:


> thanks for that. the damaged bit looks amazing, kind of like when you see pictures of the bottom of the ocean. or maybe even some species of coral.


yer..amazing mantis..would of loved to breed them..oh well..helpfully somone will needs a adult male..il loan them it.Hows your idols doing?


----------



## mrblue (Jul 21, 2008)

theyre ok, two sub females and two sub males (plus a presub female that has fallen behind for some reason. up until this moult she was neck and neck with the other two). so just one moult left for most of them, just a shame it is the problematic one! heres the most recent pic ive got, sub female and bumblebee:






have you asked lars if he has any old/adult female b.mendica?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> here u go..i cropped it..so i lost tones of detail..i need the 2x tele converter.i can get this mag and lots of detail then


how far can you go to get optimal detail.. further then 5:1?


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> how far can you go to get optimal detail.. further then 5:1?


read the other post you lazy git.lol..i can only get to 5:1 which is the shot at the top.i would need 2x teleconverter which is 400$ to get 2x more mag im geting now which would look like the pic above but alot more detail..the pic above is a crop of the pic thats at the top of the thread,..lol hope that made sense


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> read the other post you lazy git.lol..i can only get to 5:1 which is the shot at the top.i would need 2x teleconverter which is 400$ to get 2x more mag im geting now which would look like the pic above but alot more detail..the pic above is a crop of the pic thats at the top of the thread,..lol hope that made sense


makes sense, and yes i,m lazy.. lol,


----------

